# hack apple tv et probleme telecommande



## chnoub (31 Octobre 2008)

je suis en train de suivre la recette de mac et video, et apres un reboot, plus de telecommande....
j ai beau essayer menu+retour et menu.avance pendant 6 seconde, j ai bien l icone de la telecommande en haut de l ecran, mais aucune diode jaune ou orange et l apple tv de repond pas !!!!!
ca fait deux fois que je recommande tout et ca deconne au meme endroit, a priori apres avoir mis take2usb.tar et redemarré...
aidez moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





quand je redemarre je peux choisir la langue et la taille de sortie d image, puis l apple tv me propose de redemarrer ou de fair eun diagnostique; le diag me dit que tout va bien.. je redemarre, menu, et pareil, la telecommande marche plus...

et precision je peux faire autant de fois que je veux c est pareil, et elle n est plus reconnu par itunes qd elle est bloquée


----------



## Hérisson (31 Octobre 2008)

Et  si par hasard c'était la télécommande...elle marche sur ton mac ?


----------



## chnoub (31 Octobre 2008)

en ai trois qui fonctioonent très bien
Si je réinstalle les paramètres usine tout fonctionne impeccable. Et si je refais la manip ça redeconne au même endroit


----------



## chnoub (31 Octobre 2008)

je viens de me recogner toute la manip.... des que je redemarre apres avoir installé take2usb... plus de telecommande dans le menu....

je comprends vraiment pas......


----------



## chnoub (5 Novembre 2008)

bon apres plusieurs essais... sans intaller le hack USB ca marche, et en plus l usb est pris en charge de toutes facons par nito TV !
tout fonctionne... presque!
sapphire plante, et surtout je n arrive pas a avoir acces a l apple tv via le finder..
est il possible que ce soit a cause de la mise a jour 2.2 de l apple Tv ??


----------



## akram123456 (16 Novembre 2008)

salut,

j'ai le meme problème que toi:
Installation du Take2USB.tar sur un apple TV en 2.2 et ensuite, le Finder ne réponds plus à la télécommande.

La télécommande fonctionne bien, ce n'est donc pas ca le probleme, le soucis, ca a plutôt l'air d'etre Finder ou autre chose.
As-tu avancé de ton côté ?


----------



## akram123456 (16 Novembre 2008)

Pour information,

le probleme vient du mach_kernel.prelink fourni. En restaurant le mach_kernel.prelink original, Finder réponds de nouveau à la télécommande, en revanche l'USB n'est plus pris en charge, même en forceant le chargement des modules.

La solution: attendre le patch pour le mach_kernel.prelink 2.2 . Ou trouver comment le patcher.


----------



## akram123456 (18 Novembre 2008)

voilà, pour info, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner l'USB avec AppleTV 2.2 et nitoTV 0.61.

Il suffisait tout simplement de passer par nitoTV et le smartInstaller.

1- installer ssh (patchstick standard, le meme que celui utilisé pour 2.1)
2-installer nitoTV
3-Depuis nitoTV, installer les extenesions kext développées par Turbo (permettra le chargement de modules)
4-Télécharger la mise à jour de Léopard 10.4.9, qui contient les modules nécessaires au fonctionnement de l'usb mass storage, de la souris, du clavier, etc.... depuis cette url: [SIZE=-1]http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...m=osx&method=sa/MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.9Intel.dmg
5-en SFTP, uploader ce fichier dmg dans le répertoire Documents de l'utilisateur frontrow
6-Depuis nitoTV, lancer smartInstaller.
7-Redémarrer appleTV
Et voilà! vous pouvez brancher votre disque dur usb, et enjoy!



[/SIZE]


----------



## chnoub (22 Novembre 2008)

par contre toujours pas d apple tv visible directement par le reseau et bonjour...


----------



## chnoub (28 Novembre 2008)

alors apparement cette commande ne fait pas chez moi ce qu elle devrait:

hdiutil attach -owners on /Volumes/Recovery/OS.dmg

ca me donne une quantité de cannot overwrite, du style:

cp: cannot overwrite directory /System/Library/LaunchAgents with non-directory /Volumes/OSBoot 1/System/Library/LaunchAgents


si quelqu un a une idee....


----------



## WMD (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème que chnoub, j'ai suivi la recette sur Mac et video et la télécommande ne répond plus.
Comment faire pour le réinitialiser complètement et restaurer les réglages d'usine sans la télécommande?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## WMD (11 Janvier 2009)

En fait, j'ai résolu ce problème de télécommande...

- débrancher l'alim de l'apple tv
- le rebrancher
- maintenir les boutons "menu" et "-" de la télécommande enfoncés et attendre que l'apple tv redémarre (sur ma télé, ça faisait des check de dimension, changement de couleur; fond rose avec pomme blanche, etc...)
- on arrive sur un écran ou on choisit soit de redémarrer tel quel, effectuer un diagnostic ou réinitialiser complètement la bête avec les réglages d'usines - ce que j'ai fait et tout remarche
(enfin, pas le patchstick, ni la lecture de Divx vu que je n'ai pas recommencé la manip...)

Voilà, si ça peut être utile aux gens qui sont bloqués avec cette télécommande...


----------

